# RIP We Will Remember Always



## Nigellus_Summanus

So, one of my friends recently passed away and I wanted to do a little Latin (something that we both enjoy).

I want to say "Rest in Peace Sarah, We Will Remember Always"

Now, would it be: "Requiescat In Pace Sarah, Te Retinemus Semper"

I used "Retinere" because it means to remember but with a "to not let go" or "to keep" feel to it.

I know that if I translate it wrong, she will NEVER forgive me, so I just want to double check.

Gratis


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
I am sorry for your loss.
You need to say "requiesc*e *in pace", because it is an imperative (a command form), it does not mean the usual "(may she) rest in peace", which would involve subjunctive.
If you choose to use "retinere", the future tense is "retine*bi*mus".

Perhaps you would want to find a latin version of the name "Sarah" in order to put it in the vocative. Translating your given name into Latin is quite usual, but perhaps you do not want to...


----------



## Nigellus_Summanus

Thanks Fred!!

And right when I posted it, I realized I needed to do the future..but alas, my internet decided to shut down!

So yes, it would have the future ending.

And I decided not to have her Latin name, mainly because in Latin class she hated it (it was like Amadae or whatever).

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Beach

RIP is an abbreviation of the Latin *Requiesca(n)t in pace*, meaning "_May_ (s)he/they rest in peace". The fact that it also represent the English words "Rest in peace" has led to confusion about its meaning.

*Requiescere* is never used in the imperative in this context, because it isn't a command. *Requiesca(n)t in pace* is a prayer, directed to God, asking Him to allow the deceased to rest in peace.


----------



## relativamente

Imperative requiesce I don't see why cannot be used, since it is a poetical or retorical way of speaking to a dead person. But maybe ut requiescas is better.
In Latin Rome was just the expresion "sit tibi terra levis" May the earth be light to you.
On the other hand retinere its perhaps better used with in "retinere in memoria" or "retinere memoriam" or to use the verb memini.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Fred_C said:


> Perhaps you would want to find a latin version of the name "Sarah" in order to put it in the vocative. Translating your given name into Latin is quite usual, but perhaps you do not want to...


 
The Latin form is Sara, without the h.


----------



## Fred_C

Kevin Beach said:


> *Requiescere* is never used in the imperative in this context, because it isn't a command. *Requiesca(n)t in pace* is a prayer, directed to God, asking Him to allow the deceased to rest in peace.


 
Good point.
In that case, "requiescas in pace" is better, as it means "(Deus faciat ut) requiescas in pace".


----------



## Kevin Beach

Fred_C said:


> Good point.
> In that case, "requiescas in pace" is better, as it means "(Deus faciat ut) requiescas in pace".


Nice linguistic point, Fred, but I'm going to challenge its logic!

We're talking about prayers of the Catholic Church, which are based on its particular doctrine. The purpose of "Requiescat in pace", and prayers like it, is to ask God to take the deceased's soul from Purgatory to Heaven. Now, the Catholic Church is often criticised by other Christians for "praying to saints" instead of to God. There's an answer to that but not one to be debated now. The point is that a soul in Purgatory is not a "saint". Saints are only prayed to once they are believed to be in heaven. There are no prayers _to_ souls in Purgatory, only _for_ them. A "Requiem" is not necessary for a soul that has already reached Heaven. So, if it's in Heaven, there's no "requiem"; if it is, the prayer is not addressed to the soul. Therefore, as a prayer, "requiscere" is never used in the second person, whether indicative, subjunctive or imperative........

My advice to the OP is to say "May Sarah rest in peace. We will remember her always"

_[Tomorrow we debate angels on pin-heads......]_


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Kevin Beach said:


> We're talking about prayers of the Catholic Church, which are based on its particular doctrine.



But _are _we talking about prayers of the Catholic Church? That's not clear to me from the original message. The phrase 'rest in peace' has spread in modern English way beyond Catholic or even Christian usage. I think 'requiescas in pace' conveys this sense rather nicely: 'may you rest in peace'. There is no need to understand 'Deus faciat ut...'; on the other hand, you can if you want to.
For the second part, I think it will be better to say _semper te memoria _(or, _in memoria_) _tenebimus_.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Stoicorum_simia said:


> But _are _we talking about prayers of the Catholic Church? That's not clear to me from the original message. The phrase 'rest in peace' has spread in modern English way beyond Catholic or even Christian usage. I think 'requiescas in pace' conveys this sense rather nicely: 'may you rest in peace'. There is no need to understand 'Deus faciat ut...'; on the other hand, you can if you want to.
> For the second part, I think it will be better to say _semper te memoria _(or, _in memoria_) _tenebimus_.


*RIP* started life as an abbreviation of *Requiescat in pace* on monuments and gravestone. In my experience, that is the normal meaning of those who use it.

I suppose there's no objection to exporting it into English, varying its meaning slightly, and then translating the varied meaning back into Latin. But the result is an artificial construction that stands uncomfortably and confusingly alongside the original.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Is it forbidden to say "I am praying God for you to rest in peace" ?
If it is, then it is also forbidden to say it in English, and it has nothing to do with the latin language. If it is not, then I will say it in Latin : "Deus faciat ut requies*cas* in pace". or shorter : "Requiescas in pace".

If you absolutely want to say nothing else than the usual "requiescat in pace", then may I ask why you chose to learn latin, where just a set of latin quotes were enough, weren't they?


----------



## Probo

Heus: _RIP_ sententia verum Latina est, sed, ut credo, christianorum. Quaestio est: eratne Sarah, amica tea, christiana? Si responsum "ita erat" sit, _RIP_ optio optima est. Sed si responsum "non" vel "nescio" (inclusive "ita erat") sit, meliorem optionem esse arbitror: antiqui Romani malebant ut scriberent in epitaphiis *STTL*.  id est, *Sit Tibi Terra Levis*. Brevis, Latina et pulcherrima sententia ut valediceas amicam tuam in aeternum. Vale et valete.


----------



## Cagey

Probo said:


> Heus: _RIP_ sententia verum Latina est, sed, ut credo, christianorum. Quaestio est: eratne Sarah, amica tea, christiana? Si responsum "ita erat" sit, _RIP_ optio optima est. Sed si responsum "non" vel "nescio" (inclusive "ita erat") sit, meliorem optionem esse arbitror: antiqui Romani malebant ut scriberent in epitaphiis *STTL*.  id est, *Sit Tibi Terra Levis*. Brevis, Latina et pulcherrima sententia ut valediceas amicam tuam in aeternum. Vale et valete.



Here is a rough translation of Probo's thoughtful post [_edited in accordance with Probo's post below_]:"*RIP* is truly a Latin sentence but, I think, one belonging to the Christians.  The question is: was your friend Sarah a Christian?  If the answer is, "yes she was", _RIP_ is the best option.  But if the answer is "no" or "I don't know" I think there is a better option:  The ancient Romans preferred to write on their epitaphs *STTL*.  That is, *Sit Tibi Terra Levis* (="May the earth be light upon you") A short, Latin, and extremely beautiful sentence, for you to wish for eternity as a farewell to your friend."​Probo: si quid erravi, spero mihi te veniam daturum - vel PM ut id corrigere possim. Vale.

[Gratias tibi ago, Probo. ]


----------



## Probo

Cagey said:


> Here is a rough translation of Probo's thoughtful post:
> "*RIP* is truly a Latin sentiment sentence, but, I think, one belonging to the Christians. The question is: was your friend Sarah a Christian? If the answer is, "yes she was", _RIP_ is the best option. But if the answer "no" or "I don't know" I think *there is a better option* is: The ancient Romans preferred to write on their epitaphs *STTL*. That is, *Sit Tibi Terra Levis* (="May the earth be light upon you") A short, Latin, and extremely beautiful sentiment sentence, for you to wish for eternity as a farewell to your friend."​Probo: si quid erravi, spero mihi te veniam daturum - vel PM ut id corrigere possim. Vale.


Certe non erravisti . Labor tuus difficillimus erat, quia loquens Latine valde inhabilis sum. Te gratulor et multas gratias tibi ago. Vt valeas.


----------

